# first oval car



## crawlerhpi (May 9, 2008)

my freind is getting a hyperdrive pro 4 and i wanted to get started in oval really bad.. would that be a good car to start out with?


----------



## Mike D. (Mar 4, 2009)

i was told the gen 2 is a good starter car, easy to set up.


----------



## jgullo53 (Jun 26, 2008)

inferno said:


> i was told the gen 2 is a good starter car, easy to set up.


gen 1 would prolly b a lil easier to start out with, not the best car but it a lil easier than a gen 2, not as much stuff to worry bout...


----------



## XXX-Steve (Oct 23, 2008)

maxxgullo said:


> gen 1 would prolly b a lil easier to start out with, not the best car but it a lil easier than a gen 2, not as much stuff to worry bout...


I'll agree with this. I just purchased a used Gen 1 this past Summer and everything regarding the setup thus far has been super simple.


----------



## Mike D. (Mar 4, 2009)

i have a HD pro 2 and its pretty easy to set up


----------



## WLMaye (Oct 12, 2005)

Best car for the money in my opinion is the 10R5 Associated car. You can find it for $265. right here on the for sale forum, that includes everything except tires, body and electronics. And the setup in the manual and the one online is great on the track. Easiest car I've ever built.

BUUUUUTTTTT the one to get is the one that most of the guys at the track you're going to race at run. They will be able to provide hands on help for the particular chassis and you will save yourself a ton of money by going and talking to them first. Someone might even offer to sell you one of their old ones to get started at a discount price.

Bill


----------



## crawlerhpi (May 9, 2008)

thanks guys for the help still not sure which one ill go with but i have a great idea of the one i might choose


----------



## jbm38 (Jun 1, 2002)

Why not get the same car as your friend so the two of you can share notes this should help the both of you get up to speed a bit quicker and make it more enjoyable.


----------



## Watchman (May 19, 2009)

could go out to eBay and get a LTO chassis plate for that TRC LYNX II you have...very inexpensive start


----------



## crawlerhpi (May 9, 2008)

ok sounds sweet im going to go check that out thanks man


----------



## CClay1282 (Jan 5, 2006)

I prefer Leading edge cars, but they are just chassis kits. You have to have your own front suspension, shocks, motor plates, ect to put on them.

I run a LE Hangman in our single cell/13.5 class. Awesome car.


----------



## Roadsplat (Oct 28, 2002)

WLMaye said:


> Best car for the money in my opinion is the 10R5 Associated car. You can find it for $265. right here on the for sale forum, that includes everything except tires, body and electronics. And the setup in the manual and the one online is great on the track. Easiest car I've ever built.
> 
> BUUUUUTTTTT the one to get is the one that most of the guys at the track you're going to race at run. They will be able to provide hands on help for the particular chassis and you will save yourself a ton of money by going and talking to them first. Someone might even offer to sell you one of their old ones to get started at a discount price.
> 
> Bill


 
Agree 100% :thumbsup:

I own both the Pro 4 and the 10R5. As Bill stated can't beat the 10R5 for the money. Very easy to build and get dialed in.


----------

